# I am so mad and shaken up!



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

This guy has a Labrador mix named Ringo. I was walking to a friends house to give her some stuff for her snake. While on the way there his owner let Ringo out. The owner KNOWS that Ringo is dangerously dog aggressive. Anyways, Ringo see's us and comes charging. He SLAMMED into Riley hard making Riley fall to the ground. I will admit I was about to drop the leash and start beating Ringo, but I told the owner he better get his dog and get his dog now. He apologized over and over, and I said" It's okay, but don't let it happen again. You need to put him on a leash." He was like I am still so sorry about that. I am giving him this crazy look. I just stepped in between your Pit Bull/Labrador mix to save my dog which I failed because he still slammed into her very hard. They hit so hard I heard a pop/thud/bang whatever you want to call it. Then you saw my dog get hit to ground. Not cool, not cool at all...The dog does this EVERY TIME now...What do I do? Call Animal Control, Police??? I mean, I'm stepping in between a dog that will put me into the ground to only save my dog (still in a puppy stage) from getting beat up. I have nothing against Pit Bulls but I am scared to walk down there with my own dog because of it. I mean he's just charged me before and I just stood there and tried to look less intimidating or whatever. I mean the incident with Riley has now made me very shaken up and it scared me. She thought play and this dog was thinking dominate and destroy!! I am going to be getting me some mace...I don't want the dog put to sleep if I call AC or Police, I just want the dog contained!!!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Just call AC and say that the dog's running loose... they'll fine the owner and hopefully he'll contain it.. there's no reason he should be PTS if he hasn't attacked anything. Unfortunately charging your dog and running into her isn't a crime. At least the guy was apologetic, but if it happened more than once I'd start calling AC then the Police.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> Just call AC and say that the dog's running loose... they'll fine the owner and hopefully he'll contain it.. there's no reason he should be PTS if he hasn't attacked anything. Unfortunately charging your dog and running into her isn't a crime. At least the guy was apologetic, but if it happened more than once I'd start calling AC then the Police.


The dog has done this several times with different dogs'. Although, he does it all the time now. I walk by the dog goes insane eating the blinds trying to get through the window.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is why I carry bear spray.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> This is why I carry bear spray.


This is the reason why I'm going to go get some soon!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

RileyMay said:


> The dog has done this several times with different dogs'. Although, he does it all the time now. I walk by the dog goes insane eating the blinds trying to get through the window.


If the dog isn't running loose though, there is no "harm". Carry mace if you're worried & report him when he gets loose, whether it is around you or another dog. That is the best you can do. There is nothing illegal about a dog barking at a window.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> If the dog isn't running loose though, there is no "harm". Carry mace if you're worried & report him when he gets loose, whether it is around you or another dog. That is the best you can do. There is nothing illegal about a dog barking at a window.


When I say dog barking through window the dog is biting at it...Going insane. I will however do that though. With pictures in my hand!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've come across a lot of dogs that are like this dog and the easiest thing to do is avoid walking past that dog. I have gone across the street, the other way around, etc. The owner of the dog apologized, you don't want the dog to be put down, just go a little bit out of your way and everyone is safe. I know lots of people wouldn't agree with this plan, because its a public street and you should be able to walk where you want....etc, but it really is in the best interest of all involved. Its worth it alone to keep your dog safe


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I get charged at by loose dogs all the time. Just the other day, a Dachshund chased me halfway around the block while I was biking with Aiden. Unless there is blood drawn, the dog won't be PTS. There's nothing you can do about whatever the dog does inside his own house, but if he's outside of his property, you can report the loose dog and the owner will be fined. 

I just chose not to ride down that street with the Dachshund again..


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

You shouldn't have to avoid it. I'd carry ammonia and spray that sucker, I would. I would file complaints. Repeatedly. You have a right to walk there. You should not have to avoid that area because of this poorly behaved, threatening dog. Dogs remember ammonia and they're not likely to come back for a second spray in the face.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I've come across a lot of dogs that are like this dog and the easiest thing to do is avoid walking past that dog. I have gone across the street, the other way around, etc. The owner of the dog apologized, you don't want the dog to be put down, just go a little bit out of your way and everyone is safe. I know lots of people wouldn't agree with this plan, because its a public street and you should be able to walk where you want....etc, but it really is in the best interest of all involved. Its worth it alone to keep your dog safe


I agree! I do think you should call AC and report this incident- but for the safety of you and your dog I would avoid that street. Yes, it might mean that you can't walk in certain areas of your neighborhood. I can't walk down one half of my neighborhood because there is *always* broken glass everywhere- sucks, but it is safer for my dog.

Plus, it is also the best thing you can do for the other dog- I doubt that the owner will put any effort into training or containing his dog, which is sad, but at least this way you know you aren't going to have to hurt him to defend your dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have the right to protect your dog. walking in
another direction is easy and a quick fix. i wouldn't
endanger my dog because of rights.



chelle said:


> You shouldn't have to avoid it. I'd carry ammonia and spray that sucker, I would. I would file complaints. Repeatedly. You have a right to walk there. You should not have to avoid that area because of this poorly behaved, threatening dog. Dogs remember ammonia and they're not likely to come back for a second spray in the face.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when the Lab/Pit ran into your dog was he barking,
growling, biting, snapping, did he try to pin your dog,
was he circling?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> you have the right to protect your dog. walking in
> another direction is easy and a quick fix. i wouldn't
> endanger my dog because of rights.


My thoughts exactly. Call and report the dog, but in the meantime, don't subject yourself and your own dog to a possible attack. Bear spray and pepper spray aren't a guarantee that no one will get hurt. Just avoid it for now.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> when the Lab/Pit ran into your dog was he barking,
> growling, biting, snapping, did he try to pin your dog,
> was he circling?


Barking, growling, snapped, and circled. He had a stance that kind of looked like this:


http://www.moderndogmagazine.com/files/images/3dominant.jpg

He also looked more intense. He wasn't happy with us being there either. We also DID cross to the other side and he still came at us! It was not fun being in that position again!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The mace and the ammonia will possibly hurt the dog and will NOT teach the owner anything.

This will:

Tink's® #10 Skunk Scent, Scents & Scent Eliminators, Scents & Scent Eliminators, Hunting : Cabela's

Just load up a squirt gun with THAT stuff and the next time the dog charges spray away!!

Not only will it deter the dog it will ALSO teach the owner to keep their dog contained.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry that you had to experience that it must have been very scary for both you and Riley May. The noise you heard that sounded like a pop, could it have been a broken rib or something? I am sure she is very sore where the dog hit her, I would keep checking her in case it could have been a rib. Hope your beautiful girl makes a quick recovery.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Sorry that you had to experience that it must have been very scary for both you and Riley May. The noise you heard that sounded like a pop, could it have been a broken rib or something? I am sure she is very sore where the dog hit her, I would keep checking her in case it could have been a rib. Hope your beautiful girl makes a quick recovery.



I am watching her. She's running around playing but acts sore. Nothing is broken but I keep watching her like a hawk to make sure she's okay. It really bothers me that this happened...


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm very sorry that both you and Riley were severely shaken up because of the poor decisions of another dog owner.

Ammonia sprayed in the face is blinding, depending on its concentration. I would hestitate to injure a poorly behaved dog.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> The mace and the ammonia will possibly hurt the dog and will NOT teach the owner anything.
> 
> This will:
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> The mace and the ammonia will possibly hurt the dog and will NOT teach the owner anything.
> 
> This will:
> 
> ...


Oh my


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Shade said:


> Oh my



I might just try this! :smirk:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

RileyMay said:


> I might just try this! :smirk:


You just might regret it, make sure you wear nasty clothing and a full gas mask. Heck, just buy a hazmat suit you can burn later

Speaking from experience skunk spray is not to be messed with lol


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Shade said:


> You just might regret it, make sure you wear nasty clothing and a full gas mask. Heck, just buy a hazmat suit you can burn later
> 
> Speaking from experience skunk spray is not to be messed with lol



I will probably do that!! LOL!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

The pit/lab mix attacked you and slammed your dog to the ground but didn't bite him/her? What did the dog do after he slammed your dog to the ground?

It sounds very lucky for you and your dog that there was no biting wounds.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

codmaster said:


> The pit/lab mix attacked you and slammed your dog to the ground but didn't bite him/her? What did the dog do after he slammed your dog to the ground?
> 
> It sounds very lucky for you and your dog that there was no biting wounds.



He snapped at her but she was starting to back up too. After he slammed into her he backed off and did a half circle, barking, and he was growling too...I might not be lucky next time...I stepped between the dog and my dog too...I love animals but I'm going to protect myself and my dog most important.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

RileyMay said:


> I have nothing against Pit Bulls but I am scared to walk down there with my own dog because of it.


Then don't. Seriously, if this dog does this all the time then it's simply not worth the risk to walk your dog past that house. Walk your dog in a different direction, and if you want to go visit your friend and have to walk past this house to get there, leave Riley at home. 

There are plenty of good suggestions about what to do about the dog, but until it's either contained or removed from the premises, the answer for me would be easy. I'm not risking the safety of my puppy, period.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Honestly, you have two choices. Go on the same walk with true protection, or avoid that segment and walk elsewhere. 

Whichever way you go, the assaulting dog needs to be reported. Become a nuisance. Other dogs will be the victims at some point.

I do realize ammonia can cause damage. My mother sprayed it into a dog's face when I was a very young girl and being threatened. Eventually that dog did attack me and led to me being afraid of bigger dogs for a *very* long time. I was very little then, maybe 4 years old. Mom sprayed the dog... Dad eventually shot it dead. Dad asked the sheriff what he should do.. the sheriff told him that if a dog threatened his child, he'd shoot it and bury it... so that is what my father did. Dad had gone to the owners and they guffawed about it. There were no leash laws then. 

All I remember is terror at having a dog tearing at me when I was wearing my cute little brown coat while I was riding my big-wheel. Funny, I'm 40+ now, but I remember that still. Scary... This memory is why I never owned a "big" dog until it was "forced" on me when my son brought home his WGSD. That changed it all for me.

If it isn't your dog being attacked, it'll be another. Please at least report it.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

chelle said:


> All I remember is terror at having a dog tearing at me when I was wearing my cute little brown coat while I was riding my big-wheel. Funny, I'm 40+ now, but I remember that still. Scary...


Aww! That is so sad!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

RileyMay said:


> He snapped at her but she was starting to back up too. After he slammed into her he backed off and did a half circle, barking, and he was growling too...I might not be lucky next time...I stepped between the dog and my dog too...I love animals but I'm going to protect myself and my dog most important.


Sounds like the darn dog had more of a Lab temperament than a pit - good for you and your dog!

By the way, better your dog gets bit than you! 

People tend to get MUCH more damaged by a dog bite than dog skin!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I like taking my walking stick with me for this kind of thing. When a dog charges I can use it to block the offender, it can be used as a wedge(can't remember the right word) to make the dog let go, or if my timing is right and it is needed I can whack the offender a good one....at least that is how my theory works in my head...we haven't been attacked or charged since I started taking the walking stick along.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Falkosmom said:


> Aww! That is so sad!


Thanks. . It seriously affected me for many years! It is why my choice of dogs, when I was an adult, were smaller dogs. I have no idea what breed the dog was, and it may have been a smaller dog, but as a young child, it was *huge* to me. I don't remember all the details of it -- I just remember I had a fluffy brown coat that I loved and a dog pulled me by my coat off my big-wheel. :rofl: I remember nothing more than my incredible fear! 



codmaster said:


> Sounds like the darn dog had more of a Lab temperament than a pit - good for you and your dog!
> 
> By the way, better your dog gets bit than you!
> 
> People tend to get MUCH more damaged by a dog bite than dog skin!


Personally, I'd rather *I* took the bite over my dog, esp a puppy, taking the bite. 

Veiled sarcasm is so very cute. NOT.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

chelle said:


> Thanks. . It seriously affected me for many years! It is why my choice of dogs, when I was an adult, were smaller dogs. I have no idea what breed the dog was, and it may have been a smaller dog, but as a young child, it was *huge* to me. I don't remember all the details of it -- I just remember I had a fluffy brown coat that I loved and a dog pulled me by my coat off my big-wheel. :rofl: I remember nothing more than my incredible fear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Then it would probably be best then that you jump in front of your dog and take the attack while your dog stands behind you.*


Trust that when/if I ever do decide to be sarcastic it will NOT be veiled, and even you should be able to notice it.

*What a joke!*


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

codmaster said:


> *Then it would probably be best then that you jump in front of your dog and take the attack while your dog stands behind you.*
> 
> 
> Trust that when/if I ever do decide to be sarcastic it will NOT be veiled, and even you should be able to notice it.
> ...


*YEAH CODMASTER, I WOULD STEP IN FRONT OF MY DOG AND TAKE THE BITE or 100 bites. ALL DAY, EVERY DAY, ALL WEEK, EVERY YEAR.* 

You go ahead and stand *behind* and let your dog "take it." It's your dog, your choice, after all.

Oh and I know quite well about your sarcasm. You keep it just under the radar so you never get in trouble here, but don't think many people don't notice it.

Where's the joke, Cod??????????? I can't find it. I'm super impressed. At least you admit you'll stand *behind* your dog and allow it to take the attack while you ?? diddle your thumbs ?? Big man, you.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I always get in between any dogs trying to hurt Falko.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Riley is still very much like a puppy. When I got Riley I made a commitment and a promise to keep her safe. That even means stepping between her and dog that's ready to eat her. I'll do anything to keep her safe and out of harms way. Same things goes for my Standard Dachshund, Banjo.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

chelle said:


> *YEAH CODMASTER, I WOULD STEP IN FRONT OF MY DOG AND TAKE THE BITE or 100 bites. ALL DAY, EVERY DAY, ALL WEEK, EVERY YEAR.* *That sounds very nice of you, for your dog! What would your dog be doing while you are getting bit 100 times? *
> 
> You go ahead and stand *behind* and let your dog "take it." It's your dog, your choice, after all. *NAA! Actually we would BOTH attack together - a true partnership, if you will!*
> 
> ...


 *Thank you, but that sounds a little sexist, don't you think?*

Try to chill a little, chel. 

*My* dog wouldn't let me get in front of a threat - got a little too much protectivness for that. Sort of like jumping in front of a police officer, I guess.

*?? = what?*


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I still think the best way of protecting your dog would be to avoid a possibly dangerous situation, rather than put them in harms way and then use a variety of sprays to hopefully ward the dog off, or face being mauled.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

codmaster said:


> My dog wouldn't let me get in front of a threat....


You let your dog make decisions? oke: (Sorry, couldn't resist! :rofl


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Isn't Riley May over a year old? I don't believe she's still a "puppy" in the true sense of the word. The dog doesn't sound extremely dangerous...there is no way it would've stopped if it really wanted to hurt your dog just by you standing in front of it. I'd report it, just because its an off-leash dog running around and worrying you, but it doesn't really sound as dangerous as you make it out to be. Truly dog aggressive dogs wouldn't just slam into the other dog, they'd keep going and going until someone was pulled off.

I'm also with codmaster on this one though, there is no way I'd be able to keep my dog behind me, while another dog is attacking, and somehow beat that dog away at the same time. He's almost two, and although we've had a few run-ins with "aggressive" dogs at the park, I'm never really worried because he's a full grown GSD and knows exactly when the force is needed to get a dog to back down. Maybe its just because I know my dog's temperament but I know that he would never let me take a bite for him, and I feel sorry for any dog that would come charging at us on a walk...it just wouldn't end well.


----------

